# Release notes question?



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Gosh, I'm almost afraid to ask this question, but here goes..I notice particularly on the 211, I don't ever see any release note info anymore. And before someone gets mad, I know this is done voluntarily, but I'm only curious as to whether or not this type of info will be posted anymore.. 

Ken


----------



## Wicker 54 (May 7, 2006)

My 211 is showing a software update L345..I have the HD letters on each HD channels now.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

For clarification, my question has to do with the posting of "Release Notes". In other words, what is the particular software intended to address? This is usually posted by a moderator.

Ken


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Usually ...
We're trying to track the notes down.


----------

